# 5 month old not growing



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just wondering, do puppies hit a growth spurt around 6 months again. I feel from 4 months to now (5 months) she hasn't grown at all. She has started getting more feathers on her tail and chest but overall size hasn't changed.

Wanted to see if we should expect her to hit another growth spurt soon.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not sure about all puppies but my guy did.

4.5 mos. 40lbs.
5.5 mos. 45 lbs.
6.5 mos. 54 lbs.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

She will grow. Be thankful that she's growing slowly. Puppies that grow too quickly are more prone to joint problems. She is still very young. Most goldens will have reached their full height by the time they are around 12 months old and will continue to full out until they are between 2 and 3. She has a quite a way to go.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks guys! I am perfectly fine with her staying little I just wanted to make sure it was normal for them to go a little while without growing and it wasn't something we were doing wrong! I will continue to enjoy her littleness now (if 45lbs is little lol).


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan will be 6 months on the 17th. She weighs 41 lbs, Seems to gain about 1-1/2 lbs week.


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine put on 12 pounds between months 4&5 ... he's at 42.5 now.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Oscar gained about 7 lbs and 2'' in height between 4 and 5 month. And 45lbs for a 5 months girl is not a littleness Maybe she just grew up a little too fast in a previous month and now slow down a bit?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

We are almost identical to Claire's Mommy & Jordan. Kye will be 6 mo on the 23rd and weighed 40 lbs last weekend, but she has grown and gained more between 4 - 5.5 mo. a total of 8 lbs. Not seeing her get a lot taller, but broader chest, more coat.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have troubles keeping anything little around here. BaWaaJige was 15# at 7wks, 28# at 12wks and 38# at 16wks. He is 5mos old and about 55# give or take a little.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow Bawaajige is a big boy!!  He is adorable though!!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Dexter is almost 4 1/2 and weight 41.6 lbs


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*All adorable*

They are all adorable!!


----------

